# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierziekte en Pfeiffer

## guppie

:Frown:  kan je als je niet goed met Pfeiffer rust een spierziekte overhouden? Mijn huisarts zegt van niet maar vele anderen zeggen van wel.

----------


## Prevent Care

> kan je als je niet goed met Pfeiffer rust een spierziekte overhouden? Mijn huisarts zegt van niet maar vele anderen zeggen van wel.


Het is heel goed mogelijk om na de ziekte van Pfeiffer klachten over te houden die op de hoop van post-viraal syndroom terecht komen. (PVS)
Spierklachten vallen daaronder. Het is ook heel goed mogelijk om hier verbetering in aan te brengen met behulp van suppletie.
In de orthomoleculaire geneeskunde werkt men met hoog gedoseerde vitamine en mineralen preparaten.
Voor meer informatie mag je mij bellen op 076-5032430
Rian Bruijne, orthomoleculair geneeskundige

----------


## zwart

Na dat ik te snel aan het werk ben gegaan na de ziekte v Pfeiffer en last kreeg van me schouder, kreeg ik daar een ontsteking en het vervolg daarvan moest ik geopereerd worden omdat er teveel vocht en de ontsteking niet meer te bestrijden was. Voor die tijd hebben ze dystrofie ontdekt in met l. hand. Na de opnamen met Manitol en operatie kreeg ik revalidatie kan ik met arm nog steeds niet goed gebruiken en ben weer begonnen met fysiotherapie om de stijfheid minder laten worden.
Voor de de ziekte v Pfeiffer heb ik nog nooit last van me armen gehad.
Dus... ik weet het ook niet, maar complicaties hoor je wel vaker maar het wordt nog steeds ontkend in de medische wereld

Groetjes zwart

----------


## zwart

Bedankt dat je nog wilde reageren en het is nog grappig om het even terug te lezen.
Ik ben niet bij de pakken neer gaan zitten en heb weer een baantje in de verzorging en heb het naar me zin. Pijn en een hand die niet wil wat ik wil betekend voor mij niet dat je niets kan doen. Je wilt toch altijd voor iemand wat te betekenen. Ja het leven gaat door en daarom moet je nu iets van maken.

Ik hoop dat chinse of japanse de zelfde betekenis hebben als de engelse.

Ja, ik heb veel meegemaakt, maar het maakt me wel sterker en laat me niet zomaar over me heen lopen

Gr nely

----------


## els61

Ik heb pfeiffer voor de 2de keer . Heb veel keelpijn en ben ontstellend moe. Ik heb ook MS (en cushing, en Jögren) en heb wel ontzettend last van m'n spieren. Maar of dat nou komt van de Pfeiffer?? Geen idee!! groetjes els

----------


## zirus

Hi Els,
Moeheid, sperziekte en pfeiffer, wat een akelige combinatie.
Heb je het makersdiet al eens geprobeert. Ik denk dat dat de enige manier is om daar een beetje vlot uit te komen. Ik kan je daar veel meer over vertellen.
Groetjes

----------


## els61

Vertel er eens wat meer over zirus. Overigens is MS geen spierziekte maar een aandoening van het centraal zenuwstelsel. Groetje Els

----------


## zirus

Wat je eet is belangrijk, want je darmstelsel moet dit kunnen verwerken. Eet je 'verkeerd' voedsel dan ontstaat er een darmklimaat die de darmen zelf aantast en daarmee wordt de afgifte van de juiste voedingingsstoffen aan je organen belemmerd. Je zenuwen krijgen o.a. ovoldoende voedingsstoffen. Bij de een geeft dat zenuwprikkeling, bij een ander doofheid of gevoelloosheid van de zenuwen. Gaat dit proces door dan kunnen de zenuwen ontregeld raken, ze geven boodschappen niet meer door en uiteindelijk kunnen ze afsterven. Dit dieet is er op gericht dat je darmklimaat zich hersteld en de voedingsstoffen weer op de juiste manier doorgeeft. De voedingsstoffen die hier geadviseerd worden, ondersteunen en helpen de darmwerking weer op het juiste spoor te zetten. Op makersdiet.nl staat hier meer over te lezen. Ik heb zelf ervaren dat zenuwprikkelingen en zenuwdoofheid hierdoor verminderd. Het kan een poosje duren, een halfjaar tot een jaar misschien langer, maar het wordt beter voorzover zenuw e.d. niet blijvend beschadigd zijn.
O ja het dieet geeft je ook een betere weerstand tegen virussen en bacterien.
groet.

----------


## els61

Uit mijn bloed is nu gebleken (tot nu toe) dat er iets goed mis is met mijn afweersysteem. Wat precies moeten ze nog verder onderzoeken. Ze denken aan de ziekte ven Asher????? Nooit van gehoord.

----------


## zirus

Probeer eens te beginnen met kefir, bij de apotheker te krijgen, dit geeft een melkzuur klimaat in je darmen, dat alle andere slechte micro-organismen uitsluit. Dit zijn de lacto en de bifido-groepen. Het gevolg is een betere darmwerking en opbouw van je immuunsysteem, dat begint nl in je darmen.
Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt. Sterkte en beterschap, we leven met je mee.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Els,
Weet je intussen al meer???
Ik heb het volledige net afgeschuimd,maar ik kan ook niets vinden over een 'ziekte van Asher'...???

Sterkte meid en hou ons op de hoogte!!

----------


## els61

Hallo Agnes en Zirus
Ik was zo moe dat ik niet eens kon reageren. Zirus, omdat ik MS heb werken mijn darmen níet. Iedere dag haalt de verpleegkundige mijn ontlasting weg. Dus daar kan wel een probleem zitten. Ik ga Kefir meteen halen bij de apotheek. 
Agnes dat van Asher heb ik niet meer gehoord van de arts. 
Ze hebben wel ontdekt dat er een essentieel stofje in mijn bloed ontbreekt. Dat stofje moet "foute" virussen en bacteriën "goed" maken, zodat het bloed reageert zodra een "oud" virus weer binnenkomt. Het bloed moet dat herkennen en ongedaan maken. Dat doet mijn bloed dus niet. Ik ben nu doorgestuurd naar de internist die kan mij eventueel verder helpen. Ik heb daar niet zo'n zin in want ik loop al zoveel artsen af. Maar goed, wordt vervolgd.
Damk jullie voor jullie belangstelling. Els

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met je lieverd??
Xx Ag

----------


## els61

Het lijkt erop dat ik iets minder moe ben. Met name 's morgens hoef ik'na het douchen"niet meer naar bed. Daar en tegen ben ik wel om 17 uur weer kei moe. 
Ik ben inmiddels door alle idiote molens geweest, die je je maar kan bedenken. Ik blijk nu ook iets aan m'n hart te hebben. 2 scans gehad, een echo, een "kastje" en een zeer uitgebreid bloed onderzoek. 
Uit het bloed is gebleken, dat de pfeiffer nog niet klaar is. Heb een heel hoge hb waarde en m'n bezinking is (normaal 4) 92!!!!
Ze hebben nog geen idee waar dat vandaan komt. Het wijst op een ontsteking maar waar????
De cardioloog vond het geen wonder dat ik pfeiffer gekregen had omdat mijn weerstand door de bezinking wel erg laag moest zijn. Toen ik vertelde dat ik verschillende kinderziekten ook twee keer gehad had, vroeg hij zich hardop af of mijn bezinking altijd zo hoog was geweest. Inmiddels was er daarvoor ook al bloed geprikt en daar was m'n bezinking redelijk normaal. Waarop de cardioloog wéér bloed prikte. Dat staat nu op kweek en van alles (echo, scan, neuroloog, internist) krijg ik 7 mei de uitslag. Dus maar weer afwachten....
Je hoort weer van me. En.... geniet ze van dat weekje. Ik ga in juni 3 dagen naar Weert. Ben al 12 jaar niet op vaknatie geweest. Ga met m'n vriendin partner. Houdoe

----------


## zirus

Els schreef:
Hallo Agnes en Zirus
Ik was zo moe dat ik niet eens kon reageren. Zirus, omdat ik MS heb werken mijn darmen níet. 

Hoi Els,
Kan het niet zo zijn dat, omdat je darmen niet werken, krijgen je zenuwen en andere organen geen of te weinig voedingsstoffen en heb je daarom MS?
In dat geval is het zaak om eerst je darmen weer op gang te helpen. Ik denk maar even hardop, misschien heb je er iets aan.
Sterkte met alles. 
Groet.

----------


## els61

Nee, ik had eerst MS en toen kwamen de problemen met m'n blaas en m'n darmen. M'n darmen krijgen geen impulsen meer van m'n zenuwen, Hetzelfde gebeurd met m'n blaas. Ik heb geen blaas meer maar een blaas van darmen. Catheteriseer mezelf door een gaatje in m'n navel. 
Ik krijg een hoogopgaande clisma, iedere dag zodat mijn ontlasting vrijwel "normaal" iedere dag komt. Ik heb nooit buikpijn, dus dat zit wel snor. Maar MS krijg je echt niet van slecht werkende darmen hoor. Het is een storing in je centraal zenuwstelsel. Toen ik het kreeg was ik kern gezond. Groetjes els

----------


## els61

Ik weet dat de voeding kan helpen je immuun systeem te helpen. Maar met mijn voeidng zit het wel goed. Ik krijg sonde voeding omdat ook mijn slik systeem is aangetast door de MS. Ik krijg zeer hoorwaardige voeding. Daarnaast krijg ik eens in de twee weken een vitamine B injectie, omdat dat afgebroken wordt door de MS. Jullie zien dat MS geen sinicure is . Ik heb het al 28 jaar en weet er heel veel over. Ik geef ook lezingen over MS dus...
M'n bloedwaarden waren abominabel. Alles was onder de maat. Er waart iets door mijn lichaam maar ze kunnen niet vinden wat. Heb er 2 weken voor in het ziekenhuis gelegen. De pfeiffer is nog prominent aanwezig. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik er iets minder last van heb. Ik had een te laag ijzer gehalte, dat vullen ze nu aan met de sonde voeding. Ik heb er ook injekties voor gehad (of tegen). 
Al met al voel ik me wel iets beter dan een aantal maanden terug. Ik krijg alleen de droedels van al die artsen. 
Ze hebben nl een grote kapstok waar ze alles aan op kunnen hangen en dat is MS. Je moet zo alert zijn, anders sta je binnen de minuut weer buiten want dan zeggen ze ijskoud, oh mevrouwtje dat komt van de MS. En dan roep ik bijvoorbeeld: Ook de pfeiffer zeker? Nou dan kijken ze verder. Maar je moet contenue opletten.
Hoop jullie voldoende te hebben geinformeerd. Houdoe

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Els,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je??

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## zirus

Ja, dat je moet opletten bij artsen is mijn ervaring ook. Je moet je eigen gezondheid zelf in de hand houden en je zo goed mogelijk laten adviseren door artsen en hen in voorkomende gevallen op het juiste spoor zetten.
Groet,
Zirus

----------

